# Fishmongers finest



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Just wonder if anyone uses this food? I bought a little bag today and was thinking of switching to it from Arden Grange adult chicken. How do you find the output on it an feeding amounts etc?


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I've recently switched to this from Burns. I quite like it, they poo a bit more than when on burns but i think its due to the fact it has alot more meat in than burns, dont get me wrong its not excessive amounts. I also feed less than the RDA it says to feed 170g for.up to 5kg dog mine are between 7kg-7.5kg and I feed 50g am and 50g pm as they were getting chubby with being fed that much. 
Hope ive been a help. 
But all in all for the high meat content and the price I think its a good food and will be sticking with it for a while.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

My 3 are all on this now...the fish and potato not the salmon.
They do very small hard stools on it and there was no problems changing over to it.

I feed less of it and they get a small amount of butchers or chappie tinned mixed with it.
I did feed nature diet before with the last kibble but its to rich I found with the fishmongers to feed both for mine and caused them to be loose so stopped the ND and all is fine now.

Just to add its great to find the same food that they can all eat instead of buying different brands


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Im wondering mollymo, did you leave a review on pah website ? I reconise the pic. 

Sounds like I made a good choice then, is the £25 offer on alot?
Arden grange has been good but shes been on it since puppy so I think its time to change. Shes been itching lately too so wanted to try a different food.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

I've changed over from Fish 4 Dogs & have to say that its gone down a treat. Really pleased with it & would highly recommend it.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Im wondering mollymo, did you leave a review on pah website ? I reconise the pic.
> 
> Sounds like I made a good choice then, is the £25 offer on alot?
> Arden grange has been good but shes been on it since puppy so I think its time to change. Shes been itching lately too so wanted to try a different food.


I find that the £25 offer is on every few months and then I stock up. But the other way is to join the VIP club and then every now and then they post you money off vouchers to save money on food so that you can still get a good price on it. I don't think I have ever paid full price! Also the VIP club gives donations to an animal charity you choose from their list. I also buy online via the Easyfundraising website and every time I buy 20kg I make some money for a dog charity which at the moment is Romanian Underdogs. Every ones a winner!!!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Im wondering mollymo, did you leave a review on pah website ? I reconise the pic.
> 
> Sounds like I made a good choice then, is the £25 offer on alot?
> Arden grange has been good but shes been on it since puppy so I think its time to change. Shes been itching lately too so wanted to try a different food.


Looks like Ive been rumbled

Yes the offer comes on quite often and I bought three 10kg bags for £25 each just recently.
Well I changed one of mine from the vitalin grain free as she was eating mud a lot and was told it could be diet related and that seems to have stopped now on the fishmongers.
So all good for now here.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

cbrookman said:


> I find that the £25 offer is on every few months and then I stock up. But the other way is to join the VIP club and then every now and then they post you money off vouchers to save money on food so that you can still get a good price on it. I don't think I have ever paid full price! Also the VIP club gives donations to an animal charity you choose from their list. I also buy online via the Easyfundraising website and every time I buy 20kg I make some money for a dog charity which at the moment is Romanian Underdogs. Every ones a winner!!!


Im in the vip club and recently used 1 of the £5 vouchers they sent me to get a bag of ag chicken. I usually buy online but I ordered a bag of fish4dogs which had a hole in, ordered a bag of simpsons premium grain free, hole in, ordered a bag of ag chicken and the courier lost it 

Fishmongers seem to be what fish4dogs was before they seen peas as little fish lol
Fishmongers looks a bargain when you compare to orijen 6 fish at £83 a bag


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

mollymo said:


> Looks like Ive been rumbled
> 
> Yes the offer comes on quite often and I bought three 10kg bags for £25 each just recently.
> Well I changed one of mine from the vitalin grain free as she was eating mud a lot and was told it could be diet related and that seems to have stopped now on the fishmongers.
> So all good for now here.


When you have some vip vouchers its an even better deal too  how much do you feed your lot, my golden puts on weight easy so I keep the feed amounts low 

Just wondering instead of wet food you ever added some fish or mince, I get 1kg of boneless pollock from asda for £4. I like to give lots of variety, eggs, turkey, fish, beef and chicken etc


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

Our lab yogi is on this and if anything it's made poops smaller and i *think* she's lost some weight. It's a struggle for her to keep weight off since she was spayed. We are currently using the white fish one not the salmon.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> When you have some vip vouchers its an even better deal too  how much do you feed your lot, my golden puts on weight easy so I keep the feed amounts low
> 
> Just wondering instead of wet food you ever added some fish or mince, I get 1kg of boneless pollock from asda for £4. I like to give lots of variety, eggs, turkey, fish, beef and chicken etc


Well Ive just weighed the total amount what they get per day and split into two feeds as I feed by eye as a rule and its 230gms a day each and all get the same, plus they get either cooked veg mixed with it or half a tin of butchers or similar each feed.

I do buy mince or fish at times.
Yes the vip vouchers do come in handy and just got another £5 off voucher for renewing insurance again.
Every little helps


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

YellowLab said:


> Our lab yogi is on this and if anything it's made poops smaller and i *think* she's lost some weight. It's a struggle for her to keep weight off since she was spayed. We are currently using the white fish one not the salmon.


Yes it does make the poops very small and round
I also use the fish and potato.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine has been getting about 200g of arden grange dry and 100g of either meat or fish or 2 eggs a day. 

Do the big bags have a resealer to keep the bag airtight like the little bags?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Mine has been getting about 200g of arden grange dry and 100g of either meat or fish or 2 eggs a day.
> 
> Do the big bags have a resealer to keep the bag airtight like the little bags?


Yes they do and its brilliant almost like a zip.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

mollymo said:


> Yes they do and its brilliant almost like a zip.


oh thats handy, im sick of sealing bags up with parcel tape lol.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

i think fishmongers has given my dog the runs havnt been giving much of it either hmy:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> i think fishmongers has given my dog the runs havnt been giving much of it either hmy:


Oh dear, did you just add a little bit in with the Arden Grange to start with? Some dogs are really sensitive to changes in their diet and it takes longer. I'd put her back on the AG if it doesn't work out, at least you know that suits her.

Have you ordered the big bag yet? Hopefully not, although it may just be the initial introduction to the FM. Was she always OK on the AG?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Ye introduced it slow, shes always fine with ag. I had the same result with f4d sea jerky and salmon oil I think.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> i think fishmongers has given my dog the runs havnt been giving much of it either hmy:


As I said I did need to be careful what I mixed with it as its seems quite rich and the ND just didn't go with it for my lot as to much richness and did upset tums I found, hence me using tinned.

Did you mix anything with it?
I did start very slowly with it aswell and that worked here mixing with old kibble and they were all fine.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Ye introduced it slow, shes always fine with ag. I had the same result with f4d sea jerky and salmon oil I think.


Maybe she cant do fish them

Early days yet, cant really tell over a few days.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea she got 50g of fresh chicken each meal. I think I might give skinners duck and rice a go.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Yea she got 50g of fresh chicken each meal. I think I might give skinners duck and rice a go.


As much as I like skinner's....mine just could not firm up on it


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I have to watch what I give her as shes very sensitive, too much meat upsets her, I find 100g a day fresh meat is the max I can give. Certain veg upsets her stomach. All the wets iv fed her have upset her, got her on naturediet fish once but even that eventually upset her. Only have a little bag of fishmongers so no problem really.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I have to watch what I give her as shes very sensitive, too much meat upsets her, I find 100g a day fresh meat is the max I can give. Certain veg upsets her stomach. All the wets iv fed her have upset her, got her on naturediet fish once but even that eventually upset her. Only have a little bag of fishmongers so no problem really.


Sometime's its difficult I know .....but hope you manage to get her sorted.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Well shes fine on ag as far as not upseting her, just she been itching and I often hear on here thst maize can cause itchiness. Skinners is gluten free and great value, its worth a try


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Skinners has a higher oil content than most, could be why Mollymo's wouldnt "firm up" on it!! That would be my only thought for Millie.

Shame there's nothing the same as AG but without the maize!! You'll have to have a chat with Ness and get her to make a bag just for Millie


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Skinners has a higher oil content than most, could be why Mollymo's wouldnt "firm up" on it!! That would be my only thought for Millie.
> 
> Shame there's nothing the same as AG but without the maize!! You'll have to have a chat with Ness and get her to make a bag just for Millie


I don't think the Premium AG has maize, at least it didn't when I used to use it. That and the Fish one, I think.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea premium doesnt have maize. Its alot more expensive than skinners duck and rice though, think its £36 for 12kg


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the "Prestige" is chicken and no maize but more expensive than "Premium".

Tut, what a difference in price adding a bit of maize makes


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

No prestige is rice and maize but higher protein and fat.
Premium is rice and potato.


----------



## bigal12 (Jun 14, 2013)

i was thinking of feeding my lab more fish as i get it for free from my dad but wasnt sure if it would be ok to feed all the time, she currently gets it 3x a week and has a lovely coat


----------



## bigal12 (Jun 14, 2013)

sorry just realized fishmongers finest is a dry feed


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

pah give me a refund no questions asked


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> pah give me a refund no questions asked


Why a refund? :huh:


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

My pooch has had an upset stomach


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Well done PAH. I hope you will soon find the right food for your pooch.

I would recommend Pero GSD. Grain and potato free.

Grain free dog food for German Shepherds|Alsations|Belgian Shepherds


----------



## Alifarri (Oct 9, 2013)

Could somebody please help I have a bichon frise 4 years old spayed 
weight 7.5 kg she has been getting ear infections weekly and always 
Chewing her feet she was on burns chicken and rice. Today I decided to look for new food and bought a small bag of fishmongers finest salmon and potato. 
The thing is how much to feed as it says 170g for a 5 kg dog so I thought 7,5 kg maybe 200g per day just weighed it out and it looks loads and the small bag will only last a week. Does anyone know how much to feed her she is inactive at the mo due to a tplo op 3 weeks ago.

Any help plz

Ali & dolly


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't want to start a new thread just to say this. 


Bud is on this now and it's super strong smelling and nice and oily if you get the wet trays. I think it's the best fish one I've seen and has some really great ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

The ingrediants could give a gippy tum because they have fish especially if their introduced too soon. I find its best to introduce via a kong with some wet food gradually and then start adding it to their main meal.

My cocker spaniel is on a 150g a day anymore and she would get overweight. This is about right for her size according to Millies Wolfheart.

My dog was very fond of the fishmongers but I found the trays a bit moist for my liking I prefer wainwrites as it too has good ingrediants. I recently bought 5 150g trays for £3!


----------



## Charlie Hopkins (Jun 2, 2019)

I've got both my Cavaliers on fishmungers potato and fish and I find that they poo quite alot the volume also changes throughout the day from hard , easy to pick up poo to very big and not so easy to pick up... Anyone else having this trouble? Also this is the second bag now they've been sick with and not too fussed on eating.. Not sure if it's a bad batch or what. Looking for a good food to harden poo and lessen the volume. Who knew dog food would be so hard to pick.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

@CharlieHopkins
this thread is 6 years old
you might get more replies with up tp date information if you start your own thread


----------

